# Urlaub in Spanien - Welchen Prepaidtarif?



## Schumiel (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

und zwar fliege ich in den Urlaub nach Spanien und muss mir laut Arbeitgeber ein Handy zulegen, so dass ich jederzeit erreichbar bin. zu 99% wird mich keiner anrufen, aber wenn was ist, kann es sein, das sie mich bis zu 5 Stunden anrufen.

Das Handy ist nicht das Problem, sondern eher der Tarif.

Gibt es dazu etwas passendes? Beispielsweise eine Prepaidkarte in Spanien kaufen?

Wer kennt sich aus und weiß, wo ich nach Angeboten suchen muss.


----------

